# Hot phone



## TimDotThomas (Aug 21, 2011)

I am running the latest Vanilla Gingerbread ROM for my Fascinate. I noticed that my phone overheats with prolonged use (Maybe 15-20 minutes straight usage). I have a battery widget that tells me the battery temperature. I have to sit the phone near an A/C to cool it down. Anyone else having similar issues? Any fixes?


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

Just a heads up this does not belong in the development forum. Is your phone over/under clocked or volted? These phones can get pretty hot when doing certain tasks. Are you sure your battery widget is actually correct?


----------



## jimv2000 (Aug 28, 2011)

You probably have a rogue app.

Check your battery usage.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

